# Canadie Dog Food Question???



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

I did my research on dog food and felt that this one best fit what I am looking for. I had Circe on Chicken Soup but she does not like it and was hoping the change would help the tear stain issue from the inside out.

I just changed Circe over but no big excitement for the food either. The lady I bought the bag from said she had Bishon and poodle owners that swear by the food to get rid of tear stains. Has anyone had any changes with this food. Any imput is helpful.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Roxie will eat the canadie chicken & rice in the can, some of the time. I am not sure about the kibble. This is a dog who will not eat anything.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I just switched Buster and Sweetpea over to Canadie, someone on this board recommended it and I can get it right here in town at the feed store. I really liked all the ingredients. It seems like a very nutritious food. Its too early to know about the tear staining, I'll see in a few weeks.

Cindy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This food was recomended to us to help with tear staining. Sir Micro really had bad staining. His stains may have lightened but it never stopped. So guess what food we moved onto? Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. hehehe

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you all for your imput







I wish more people had some insight but apparently not too many Malts eat it on this site. After 3-4 months I will have to post again about my results, she will be eating it awhile since I purchased a 40LB bag







It sounds healthy in my opinion, too.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Has anyone had enough experience yet to share their findings? I'm nearing the end of my bag of Scient Diet puppy and wanting to switch to Canidae. I would love to hear what others have experienced.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Liz, 
I cannot get Canadae in Topeka. I started using it in 2001. Loved it. They loved it too. Not one of my Maltese had staining while they were eating it. It puts and keeps weight on them too. Its too costly to ship.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

It's still too soon to tell anything but I thought I would at least share this much. I began mixing Canidae kibble into Minnie's Science Diet so we can gradually transition from one to the other and she loves it already. She wasn't terribly fond of the SD but she would eat if I hand-fed her. Now, she goes right for the bowl and tries to pick out the Canidae and leave the SD. Silly puppy! 

I'll report back once we've made the full transition. (Both my 4 lb. Maltese and my 75 lb. Lab will be eating the same food.) Hurray!!!


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Checking in again and I'm happy to report that the tear stains have greatly diminished, however I think she is done with teething and I've started her on Tylan as well, so maybe I can't attribute it to the new food. She seems to like it and my Lab eats anything so I'm glad I can buy just one food that they can both eat. I think Minnie poops less too. She used to go 4-5 times a day and now she's only going 2-3 times. Maybe it's because she's getting bigger or maybe because there are less fillers and waste in Canidae, don't know and don't care. I'm just happy things are improving.

Please share your experience (good or bad) with Canidae.

Ciao and bow-wow for now,
Amy & Minnie


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I just order some Canidae for Tanner. He needs to be on a low protein diet so I e-mailed Pet Foods Direct for some recommendations (they only carry about a jillion kinds of food & I didn't want to look thru all of 'em). They had 5 low protein foods and Canidae was one of them. BTW has anyone tried Halo's Spots Stew? It was 3.5% protein. It was also over $3 a can but if little darlin' likes it...you know how that goes.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles was on Canidae until he was over a year old, no problems, it is a very good food. 

Then the Vet said he needed less protein so I switched him to a different food (another thread) and the tear stains started running with in 3 weeks. Started him on Innova Senior and in 2 weeks could the stains fading, now no stains.

There are sooooo many foods out there. Some work great for others and some don't. I know several people feeding the food I tried with no problems, but Puddles had stains from it. When switching foods, always buy a small bag or ask for samples. 

Best of luck !!


----------



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

I was reading this thread and am thinking of ordering Canidae for jack, some of you had said something about chicken soup... what exactly does that include? like canned chicken soup or homemade?


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I was reading this thread and am thinking of ordering Canidae for jack, some of you had said something about chicken soup... what exactly does that include? like canned chicken soup or homemade?[/B]



its a dog food brand. google it and you can see all the different types they have.

Amber


----------



## chattiesmom (Jul 20, 2006)

I have fed Canidae for over a year to my small herd of Yorkies. The food is fantastic -- I drive 30 miles each one way to pick it up



















hope you don't mind me posting his pic here, but I did want to show you his coat. Peppy is 2 1/2 years old and weights 3 1/2 lbs. He is a "farm" dog, he is allowed to run and play and roll in the grass, and chase the barn kitties and his coat just keeps growing.... I realize that part of his coat is genetic, but genetics without good nutrition just doesn't work.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

When Cherry first arrived here (a retired Champion I adopted) she had serioius skin issues, scabbing, itching, and was eating Chicken Soup... I gradually switched her over to what my dogs were eating, Canidae Platinum (the senior formula) dry, with a little cooked egg white, peas and carrots, added once a day.

All of her skin issues cleared up inside of three months and never returned.

She also had an ongoing anal sac problem, repeatedly impacted. That too cleared up after the switch to Canidae and she now has sacs that can be expressed and have fluid, not thick goop that won't come out.

Prior to Canidae, we were feeding Wellness. I wanted something less fruity.

My highly allergic Maltese, Giorgio, can eat the Canidae but I'm not sure he could if he still had his inner ears, which were both removed after infections that just wouldn't clear up, even on prescription allergy diet.


----------

